# Urgent Phoenix Retriever Club Trial!!!!



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Just had a call telling me that there are only 6 entries in the Derby and 8 in the Qual. We need 10. Entries close Tuesday 6pm October 16. Please enter you can call Jerri Riddle 714-890-3084. Phone number on earlier post are not correct. This is the number on the premium. There is also a Fax" 714-373-3054. Marie


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

I also understand that there is only 22 open dogs....great trial to run....


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

what happened to the guests from the midwest?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Entries can double and triple on the last day, especially if there is a conflicting trial closing on the same day.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

What are the trial dates?


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

Phoenix Trial is 10-26/38 & Souther Arizona is the followng weekend...both will be so small.

ps...have not heard anymore about those guests.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

This one is not on EE, so it is more difficult to know the numbers.


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

It is a secret little trial...gee we wonder who wants to keep it that way...hummmm.

PRC - Yuma (October 27-28)
SARC - Niland (November 2-4)

Information is on the AKC event information or contact the FTS...that info was posted in the originator of this thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

If anyone needs a premium please let me know I will fax you one or I can give you the info needed if you have a form (you can get one at www.akc.org) ENTRIES CLOSE TUESDAY 
e mail [email protected]


----------



## Rick Coats (Oct 3, 2007)

As a club member I can assure you these trials are far from secret and suggesting they are is frankly ignorant. If straightlines is hinting at any impropriety in making entry available I wish he would name names so the situation could be addressed. Because the club has chosen to accept entries in the traditional method does not constitute a conspiracy Oliver Stone. These are good, well run trails that have traditionally drawn a wide ranging and elite group of participants.


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh God...get off the cross we need the wood


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Straightline who are you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Ya'll settle down now! 
I spoke to Patti and she says "Come on down, we have birds enough for everybody!"
Heck, if she can get 2nd in a 111 starting dog Open in Lost Hills with a 3 year old "on the block" dog, I am quite sure she as well as the other locals aren't hiding any trials from the competition on their own home turf!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you Kim well said.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Any update on the numbers for the Derby?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

The last I heard yesterday evening was 9. Hopefully there are a few more by now. We would like to see at least 14. This gives leeway for scratches and no show. I haven't heard on the Qual. The club took a big hit a few years ago when the derby had two scratches and one show. It was thought that the no show would be found so the stake started and by the next day all hope was gone. A lot of flyers were shot and we had to refund all entry fees.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

As of this morning:
32 Open
27 Amateur
7 Qual
9 Derby (I can pull another local dog if needed)


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

> *straightlines...*both will be so small.


 

SOunds like our trials up here. Our average Open is 25-35 dogs and some years we have members entering a "sacrifice dog" so we can have a derby....


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> 9 Derby (I can pull another local dog if needed)


As long as one of those other 9 dogs doesn't scratch, you'll be a hero!

Razor-thin line regards,

kg


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Rob, It would be great if you could enter that other local dog. I heard that you were entering your young dog that is not quite ready and it is really appreciated. It doesn't look promising for the Q. Marie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Annette said:


> Hi Rob, It would be great if you could enter that other local dog. I heard that you were entering your young dog that is not quite ready and it is really appreciated. It doesn't look promising for the Q. Marie


Marie,

What do you mean doesn't look promising for the Q? I didn't think there was a minimum number for that stake??

Earlier this year there were 3 trials in a row with no Derby due to lack of numbers near me.

FOM


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Fom I just think it would be much better to have more competition in the Qualifying.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

straightlines said:


> Oh God...get off the cross we need the wood


now that is freaking funny....well at least to me it is funny


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I had an e mail from Chris and the Derby has 10. It doesn't close until 6 pm California time. The Q is still low. Just hope there are no scratches or no shows in the Derby.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Annette said:


> Fom I just think it would be much better to have more competition in the Qualifying.


Just think of it as an Alaskan Qual with different cover.....;-)

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

K G said:


> Just think of it as an Alaskan Qual with different cover.....;-)


Now THAT was funny! :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Annette said:


> Fom I just think it would be much better to have more competition in the Qualifying.


I agree, but then again there were times I was running the Qual with knucklehead and just wanted to get through one, but hard to do with 45+ dogs and the newbie handler making stupid errors! 

Wished I was closer, I'd run the old man for fun!

FOM


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I think the Q handlers will be very happy if only 7 dogs are entered  wish we could have run it. 
I think its going to be a fun trial. Does anyone know the final count, entries closed last night. 
Cindy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Cindy Last night Chris said she would sned me the results of the draw today. I will post as soon if I get them. That is if I am still home. At any rate I will post them.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

The draw was last nights and the news is good :Open 55
AM 39
Qual 9
Derby 18


----------

